# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  bosch icp-cc408

## stinger

σε περιοχες πατρα εως πυργο μπορει να παραδωθει χερι-χερι .....
συναγερμος bosch icp-cc408 
περιλαμβανει κουτι - μετασχηματιστη κεντρικη πλακετα -πληκτρολογιο lcd .....
ειναι σε αριστη κατασταση με εργοστασιακους κωδικους ετοιμος για εγκατασταση..../
οι οδηγιες και ο προγραμματισμος ειναι στα ελληνικα ..
προσοχη δεν στελνω αντικαταβολη....καταθεση σε τραπεζικο λογαριασμο και μετα στελνω το πακετο με οποιο τροπο εσεις θελετε...
περισσοτερες πληροφοριες με π.μ....

Ο πίνακας χωρίζεται σε δύο ανεξάρτητες περιοχές.Καθε χρήστης
μπορεί να χειριστεί και τις δύο περιοχές μέσα από το κεντρικό  πληκτρολόγιο  ή και από περισσότερα διευθυνσιοδοτούμενα πληκτρολόγια.

Τό σύστημα διαθέτει

Οχτώ προγραμματιζόμενοι κωδικοί χρήστη και οχτώ απομακρυσμένοι ραδιο-κωδικοί χρήστη
 Δύο περιοχές
 Οπλισμός από απόσταση μέσω τηλεφώνου με τόνους DTMF
Τρεις τρόποι οπλισμού
 Συναγερμός ημέρας, συναγερμός απειλής βίας και συναγερμός παραβίασης πληκτρολογίου (codepad)
 Ενσωματωμένο σύστημα παρακολούθησης βλάβης τηλεφωνικής γραμμής
 Αποκλεισμός ζώνης
 Αυτόματη δοκιμή μπαταρίας
 Ανάκληση μνήμης συμβάντων
 Προγραμματιζόμενη διάρκεια ριπής κωδωνισμών

----------

